# Other > Fun and games >  4 word story

## Suzi

The rules are simple. Together we write a story, but you can only post 4 words at a time, and no double posting! 

I'll start:

Once upon a time

----------


## Nita

Poppy the cat sat

----------


## magie06

In the window, pondering

----------


## Suzi

about the postman's underpants

----------


## Nita

as they were yellow

----------


## magie06

He decided to walk

----------


## Paula

Spinning the whole time

----------


## Suzi

singing loudly and proudly

----------


## Nita

for all to hear

----------


## S deleted

About bacon and eggs

----------


## Paula

Fried, with HP sauce

----------


## S deleted

And served on a.....

----------


## EJ

Roasted sweet potato shell

----------


## magie06

He washed it down

----------


## S deleted

With an ice cold....

----------


## Paula

Full glass of chardonnay

----------


## Suzi

half pint of rum,

----------


## Paula

Whey hey me hearties!

----------


## S deleted

After necking all that.....

----------


## Suzi

He was violently sick

----------


## Nita

And lost the post

----------


## S deleted

As well as his......

----------


## Suzi

ducks! He couldn't remember

----------


## Paula

Where he'd put them

----------


## Nita

he found some clues

----------


## magie06

A strange feather there,

----------


## Suzi

Some glittery residue here,

----------


## Paula

Some unicorn hair everywhere

----------


## Nita

With lots of bells

----------


## Paula

And whistles. But that....

----------


## EJ

Hens have arrived!

----------


## Paula

Peck, peck they go

----------


## magie06

Fighting with the ducks

----------


## Paula

Save those bloomin' ducks!

----------


## Anna

The ducks retaliate and...

----------

magie06 (22-03-16)

----------


## Nita

Take his tickets out

----------


## Paula

Along with his pride

----------


## magie06

Eventually, the ducks get

----------


## S deleted

chauffeur driven to Glasgow

----------


## purplefan

and set up a

----------


## magie06

Radio and television station

----------


## Flo

wasn't all there was...

----------


## Paula

To hope for there

----------


## Flo

> Radio and television station


and became a millionaire........(sorry I've screwed up the thread!)

----------

Paula (22-03-16)

----------


## S deleted

A small matter of

----------


## magie06

What they would call

----------


## S deleted

the day before the

----------


## Suzi

world might end. So

----------


## OldMike

Armageddon Eve was Chosen.

----------


## EJ

Moving into the Light.

----------


## magie06

They decided that they

----------


## OldMike

would take a trip

----------


## S deleted

across the pond to

----------


## OldMike

the little fairy island.

----------


## Paula

But not before they

----------


## OldMike

had a cheese sandwich

----------


## Suzi

, scotch eggs and gherkins...

----------


## OldMike

with lashings of lemonade.

----------


## Paula

Proper, homemade, sweet lemonade

----------

magie06 (26-03-16)

----------


## Suzi

drunk through a straw

----------


## Paula

With a secret 'kick'

----------


## OldMike

soooo goood hic, burp

----------


## S deleted

Excuse me said the

----------


## Suzi

Lollipop man. Can I

----------


## purplefan

can Have some too?

----------


## magie06

The land of the

----------


## S deleted

pink elephants and giant

----------


## Suzi

marshmallow eating rainbow wearing

----------


## Amaya

..mushroom eating postmen, where..

----------


## S deleted

the grass isn't greener

----------


## Paula

But eating 'mushrooms' means

----------


## OldMike

euphoric psychadelic visionary experiences!!!

----------


## magie06

Made a mistake

----------


## Amaya

..thought the cat, he..

----------


## Suzi

looked in the mirror

----------


## Paula

And saw a tiger

----------


## OldMike

with big sharp teeth

----------


## Amaya

and yellow material between

----------


## OldMike

the ivory white molars

----------


## S deleted

I know that shade....

----------


## magie06

He thought with a

----------


## S deleted

Vacuum cleaner hose connecting

----------


## Suzi

which was ridiculously hard

----------


## S deleted

especially considering his hand...

----------


## Paula

Was missing 3 fingers

----------


## Suzi

a thumb and had

----------


## S deleted

a bandage wrapped around

----------


## Flo

his poor throbbing paw..

----------


## magie06

that he had caught

----------


## Flo

in the combine harvester

----------


## S deleted

While sowing his oats

----------


## Anna

He grimaced and decided

----------


## S deleted

He would rather be

----------


## OldMike

Edit: cross posting.

drinking ice cold beer

----------


## S deleted

Wouldn't we all said...

----------


## purplefan

The dog next to

----------


## Flo

the two-headed hamster

----------


## S deleted

Who forget to wear.....

----------


## purplefan

His plastic rolling ball.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Cracked open and revealed

----------


## S deleted

offering fit for a

----------


## Hugo-agogo

egg bound turgid ukulele.

----------


## purplefan

As if by magic...

----------


## S deleted

the shop keeper appears

----------


## Hugo-agogo

twitching uncertainly and holding

----------


## S deleted

A large peculiar shaped

----------


## Hugo-agogo

instrument of unearthly design

----------


## S deleted

An object known as....

----------


## Hugo-agogo

the Umbooboo rod, known...

----------


## S deleted

To regularly be inserted

----------


## Hugo-agogo

into conversation. but while

----------


## Paula

Holding your breath, difficult

----------


## S deleted

To talk about anything

----------


## purplefan

even things you dont

----------


## Anna

normally forget. Suddenly a

----------


## S deleted

Strong gust of wind

----------


## Jaquaia

Blew over the big

----------


## Paula

Wig, who fell under

----------


## Anna

The table into a

----------


## Paula

Big vat of boiling

----------


## S deleted

Hot Malvern spring water

----------


## Paula

Great to drink but

----------


## S deleted

Not on a Friday

----------


## OldMike

today is Saturday yipeee.

----------


## Paula

I'm having a party

----------


## S deleted

and I will invite...

----------


## Paula

Winston Churchill and Prince

----------


## S deleted

Naseem Hamed, Shirley Bassey....

----------


## EJ

Diamonds are forever, forever

----------


## OldMike

unless they are fake

----------


## S deleted

in which case you

----------


## Paula

Fake until you make

----------


## S deleted

babies with a hedgehog

----------


## Paula

Ouch! Every woman shouts

----------


## S deleted

while extracting spines from

----------


## EJ

Mermaids swimming free

----------


## magie06

in the wild Atlantic

----------


## OldMike

catching salmon in nets

----------


## S deleted

but not the dolphins

----------


## magie06

Looking up and seeing

----------


## S deleted

big black storm clouds

----------


## Hugo-agogo

taking the shape of

----------


## S deleted

A three legged donkey

----------


## Hugo-agogo

who was not quick

----------


## Paula

The tortoise beat him

----------


## Hugo-agogo

but he had style

----------


## OldMike

and a cheeky grin.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

and knew the carrots

----------


## S deleted

Would offer some form

----------


## Hugo-agogo

the tortoise didn't have

----------


## Suzi

thank goodness he was

----------


## S deleted

Wearing his boxer shorts

----------


## Hugo-agogo

the pair he'd saved

----------


## S deleted

when the Titanic sank

----------


## Hugo-agogo

were his special trunks

----------


## Suzi

with sparkly unicorns on

----------


## S deleted

Those unicorns get everywhere

----------


## magie06

Nearly as far as

----------


## S deleted

Wales with wind behind

----------


## magie06

or wind within? Maybe

----------


## Anna

It wouldn't rain thought

----------


## Paula

Mike, whose potatoes were

----------


## S deleted

Not speaking to him

----------


## OldMike

Edit: cross posting

the strong silent type

----------


## purplefan

Decided to attack the....

----------


## Paula

Potatoes with a leek

----------


## OldMike

that was leaking liquid

----------


## S deleted

leaving vegetable oil everywhere

----------


## purplefan

It smelled like a

----------


## OldMike

refinery processing crude oil

----------


## magie06

But very useful for

----------


## Anna

helping to catch big

----------


## Paula

Sumo wrestlers. But still

----------


## Flo

small enough to hold

----------


## purplefan

a brussel sprout or

----------


## S deleted

a ping pong ball

----------


## Anna

or even a large

----------


## Paula

Scrummy chic chip cookie

----------


## OldMike

covered in clotted cream

----------


## S deleted

Which is perfect for

----------


## Flo

putting a smile on

----------


## S deleted

The face of angels

----------


## Anna

and also helping to

----------


## purplefan

fill a gap in

----------


## S deleted

his two front teeth

----------


## magie06

The next thing, they

----------


## Flo

knew it had started

----------


## S deleted

to rain in spain

----------


## selena

again

----------


## purplefan

But the rains stayed

----------


## magie06

Mainly on the plains

----------


## Paula

But also on the

----------


## purplefan

Cities and towns but

----------


## Paula

The towns butt was

----------


## Flo

full of rain water

----------


## magie06

When the pole dancers

----------


## S deleted

coated of vegetable oil

----------


## purplefan

slid of their poles  :(rofl):

----------


## magie06

And into next doors

----------


## S deleted

giant garden gnome with

----------


## Paula

A carrot nose, which

----------


## EJ

Dropped off -made of fudge

----------


## purplefan

And next doors cat

----------


## S deleted

Went on a date

----------


## Anna

With a chihuahua who

----------


## S deleted

Jumped over the moon

----------


## magie06

But the cat ran

----------


## Paula

Out on his wife

----------


## S deleted

because she couldn't cook

----------


## magie06

His favourite tasty meal

----------


## S deleted

of fried caterpillars and

----------


## magie06

Lumpy custard. Shortly afterwards

----------


## S deleted

while watching soap operas

----------


## purplefan

and picking their noses.

----------


## magie06

It was almost the

----------


## selena

end of the world

----------


## S deleted

but thankfully Dr Who...

----------


## magie06

Who showed up without

----------


## OldMike

sonic screwdriver and tardis

----------


## Anna

but with a purple

----------


## Paula

Rainfall with raspberry beret

----------


## EJ

Prince has arrived here

----------


## magie06

But what can he

----------


## purplefan

He is no match

----------


## Trying hard

For the falling frogs

----------


## Elless

.... or flesh eating zombies

----------


## magie06

Without his magic powers

----------


## S deleted

He strummed his guitar....

----------


## Paula

Singing miss American pie

----------


## S deleted

while balancing on a....

----------


## Suzi

blackcurrant which popped loudly!

----------


## S deleted

Suddenly a delivery driver....

----------


## Paula

Fell off his truck

----------


## magie06

Because right in front

----------


## Paula

Was a rainbow unicorn

----------


## Mira

Looking straight at him.

----------


## magie06

When the unicorn started

----------


## S deleted

To shiver and shake

----------


## Paula

His tail feather, gasping

----------


## S deleted

For breath he screamed....

----------


## Paula

'Evening Standard' huge scandal!

----------

